

Ask HN: What technologies can New Orleans use to counter crime?  - kumarski

I'm working as a volunteer on a public service project in collaboration with the NOLA PD and some local tech entrepreneurs. We're curious to hear ideas that involve measuring crime, visibility, geolocation apps...etc... that might help reduce crime in NOLA/bring about positive change.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
tptacek
There was a thread about this on HN a while back:

<http://www.shotspotter.com/>

Here's the thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034528>

~~~
kumarski
Thanks!

------
soneca
Anonymous crime reporting through cellphones I think is a good area to do some
research. There are some good examples in some countries of Africa, as this
one in Kenya: [http://www.sida.se/English/Countries-and-
regions/Africa/Keny...](http://www.sida.se/English/Countries-and-
regions/Africa/Kenya/Programmes-and-projects1/New-technologies-promote-
democracy-participation-and-accountability/Facts-Mobile-phones-as-a-tool-for-
democracy--texting-for-the-MDGs/)

They are low tech (you don't have to own an iPhone to access an iOS app and
report a crime, you just send a SMS), which I think is a great advantage. If
you are able to create a good source of data of previously unreported crime
through a good system of anonymous reporting, will help a lot the PD. In
example, in my country lots of small crimes ( e.g. pickpocketing) go
unreported because the chances are close to zero of recovering your things or
find and punish the thieve. Also, lots of serious crimes (e.g. drug dealing,
police abuse, murders) go unreported because people are afraid of retaliation.
You see that I used a real case but I am giving my own ideas here, I hope you
can have a use for this. But I really think the universal reach that mobile
phones (including the simpler ones) have and the anonymity possibilities can
be used to create a system that improves your city's criminal maps.

------
terrykohla
Create a social network where people from rough areas can have access to
psychological counseling via Skype or chat rooms. High crime areas as plagued
with drug abuse, alcoholism and many other non-healthy addictions often due to
inherited "mental illness", but they have no help. Also finding ways to keep
fire arms inaccessible in these areas may result in lower crime rates.

------
mschuster91
Don't fight the crime/drugs. Fight what turns people into criminals: poverty,
social issues, low education standards.

Help those people who need help.

~~~
grumps
I think its utter bullshit to think tech can solve social problems. it can
raise awareness, bring resources to people, and provide general help. If you
want to reduce crime from the source put boots on the ground, and put
intervention in schools.

end rant.

~~~
kumarski
I agree with you, but I volunteered to see what I could do to help. Criticism
is easy.

That's a long term strategy that I'd back.

but......

Is there any technologies in the short term that might help?

------
karanbhangui
<http://www.predpol.com/>

checked these guys out? (no affiliation)

~~~
kumarski
any other useful tools like this?

